# Green Ebonite Flat Top



## apple320 (Jun 15, 2009)

I finally got my green ebonite in from Germany so here is the first pen out of it.

Hope you all like

Chris


----------



## mrburls (Jun 15, 2009)

I like it  Very nice Chris. I think green is my favorite color ebonite. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

Great job Chris , very nice classic design . I have a piece of Blue ebonite that I'm chomping at the bit to use , I'm just trying to decide what shape to make it .


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 15, 2009)

That is sweet.


----------



## chriselle (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful Pen Chris.  I really like kit-less and the fact it's ebonite...yes, my kinda pen.  I would love to hear and see more on your threading and fitting of the ends (body post and clip).


----------

